# A Tale of Two Bolens



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked up a Bolens 824B earlier this fall cheaply, and I was able to get its 8hp Tecumseh HM80 working with a rebuilt carb. Unfortunately, its frame and right handlebar were rotting to the point where I could not bring myself to use it. It was destined for the parts pile until I found a similar Bolens (824A) with a dead auger gearbox. It also had a different color scheme and the bucket shape was different as well.

As I suspected, I was able to add parts from 2 broken snowblowers to get 1 working snowblower:

Here's the 824A that I picked up today with the bad auger gearbox:

















The operation is underway:

















Does anyone know which is the older color scheme? As I suspected, the buckets were interchangeable. The red frame even has good axle bushings which is rare. The green frame has good tires/wheels which I'll be tranferring over to the finished unit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the red is older. Most of the MTD era ones are green.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

+1 on the red


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

This is my 1987 Bolens 824 for comparison.....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, MuncieM22. I think my red Bolens must have been a little older as it has the shorter chute. 

Do your hand warmers work? If so, how long does it take before they warm up fully?


----------



## MuncieM22 (Jul 28, 2012)

db130, you are correct the older ones did have a shorter chute and the tear drop bucket. No hand warmers here, goin' old style!!!!!!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

red older


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The novelty of red+green look soon wore off and since the entire bucket assemblies were interchangeable, I figured that the augers+gearbox were likely the same as well.

All the parts came off easily on the red one, I was able to salvage every part.

Practically nothing came off easily on the green one, I ended up destroying the impeller pulley and the impeller bearing to remove them from the shaft.


















The end result is pretty good though.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking good i liked the Xmas themed blower though. DB you and I must have been fighting the same problem, on the same machine, at the same time frame. Im working on my bucket right now after striping all the parts off it. I had to completely destroy my pulley and bearing to get it off. I mean cut off wheel, 3lb sledge, and drill through it. My bucket had some serious surface rust and one auger was rubbing the bucket at some point. Looks like my machine blew snow and everything is in its path. Tractor part is finally done after a lot of axel beating.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I put new tire chains and repainted the taller chute from the green bucket. I think it's ready to do some work this winter!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Franken-blower....IT'S ALIVE!!!!  

Lookin good db!!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looking good. Your further alond than I am on my Bolens. Did you get new chains, or clean up the old ones? How did you make out with the heated grips. Are they working? Is you machine a permanent lock axel? Mine is and I'm trying to think of an easy effective way to make it easier to maneuver when not needing the locked diff.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, guys. The snowblower came with just one chain so I splurged on new chains. The heated grips appear to be NOT working and the $5 ebay heated grips have been added on top of the existing handlebar grips, see post #14.

Mine is the permanent lock axle.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

After reading posts from other Bolens owners who added LED lighting that did not experience flickering (due to our snowblowers having an in-line rectifier in the wiring harness for the factory light circuit), I decided to follow suit. I went with a 10W single CREE spot beam design as I also own a CREE flashlight and have always been impressed by the flashlight's light output).










No flickering and its output is pretty consistent even when the engine is idling.

It's a nice white light with a color temperature of 6000k and the rated output is 900 lumens.


















Finished up the snowblower by adding the $5 heated grips on ebay:


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I wanted to let people know that I still have this snowblower, two years later.

The ebay heated grips are still working, as is the CREE headlight. Both have come in very handy. So handy that it has been the primary machine.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

FYI... the CREE headlight and the heated grips died two weeks after my post on 12/31/2017. I replaced the headlight with a spare 36W halogen headlight to finish out the 2017-2018 season.

I decided to give this snowblower some upgrades since it is my primary snowblower. Here are the new items for 2018-2019 season:

1) newer gas tank
2) new fuel valve
3) newer carb cover with integrated safety key
4) newer gas tank brackets
5) brand new Carlisle Snow Hog tires
6) oil change
7) new spark plug
8) new aftermarket carb
9) newer dipstick & dipstick tube
10) new skid shoes


Still starts on the first pull. Will Massachusetts get any snow this winter? Stay tuned.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Love this post....keep it real...don't buy new blowers.....


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Realized I never posted a pic of the Bolens I was working on at the same time as you, well here it goes. Sold but still going strong in Exeter RI


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I was reading this and noted multiple references to having issues getting the pulley off the auger. Here's a tip I stole from someone else. Look into getting a bearing puller like this: https://www.harborfreight.com/Bearing-Separator-and-Puller-Set-62593.html
Measure the pulley for holes after insuring it will fit between the pulley and housing. Drill 2 holes through the pulley, I then use some threaded rod so it doesn't take as big of holes and bolt the puller together. Use plenty of penetrating oil or acetone/atf mix and put tension on it. a few careful whacks from a big hammer and I've gotten several pulleys off that way.


----------



## Ford (Dec 14, 2020)

sidegrinder said:


> +1 on the red





guilateen02 said:


> Looking good. Your further alond than I am on my Bolens. Did you get new chains, or clean up the old ones? How did you make out with the heated grips. Are they working? Is you machine a permanent lock axel? Mine is and I'm trying to think of an easy effective way to make it easier to maneuver when not needing the locked diff.


Maby try a oxigen and acetine torch, dont trust my spelling though


----------



## Bob Jones (Sep 15, 2020)

How big is the impeller on an old 24" Bolens? On my old Snapper it's 12". Thanks.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Many were 10.5 inch.....

All depends on the model most likely ....


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I was hoping this was an update to the rebuilt Bolens, maybe now that the thread has some life @db130 will chime in?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks like ~10.5 inches from what I was able to measure.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

2022-2023 update!

The black and white chute has been pulled in favor of the red chute that's original to this snowblower.

Its HM80 engine with the 84-watt stator now lives in my 924026. In its place is the HM80 engine from my 924026. I had the throttle cable freeze up in prior seasons, and with the engine swap, I've set up the throttle lever directly on the flywheel and it now uses the ubiquitous $15 640052 aftermarket adjustable carburetor.










I've also installed an impeller kit using scrap paddles from a Toro single stage snowblower. As you can see, the gap between the impeller and the housing was quite large. It's a 3-blade impeller, so all 3 blades now have the rubber strip.










Lastly, I gave it a quick wash with the pressure washer (I wrapped the electric starter with a plastic bag prior to the wash).










It still presents itself well even after 35+ years.


----------

